# TTL + remote simultaneously?



## LostArk (Sep 6, 2012)

I was wondering how I would go about using on camera TTL while triggering manual flashes remotely?


----------



## victorwol (Sep 6, 2012)

And which flashes are those manual ones? Some have optical triggers, but it might be triggered incorrectly by the preflash of the TTL measurement. You can use probably any remote trigger and a PC cable to trigger them? Or just a cable from the camera? If yiu give us a bit more info may be we can give mor ideas..


----------



## risc32 (Sep 6, 2012)

the pockect wizard's can do this, but it gets pricey, quickly.


----------



## LostArk (Sep 6, 2012)

I want to be able to trigger two remote flashes wirelessly while using an on camera flash via TTL. The remote flashes would have to be radio triggered since I would be putting them in weird places.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 6, 2012)

Pocket Wizards can do that, but might be too expensive for just manual flashes. I know there are similarroducts that cost less. Or might be the less expensive models of Pocket wizard, they have goo reach.


----------



## LostArk (Sep 6, 2012)

victorwol said:


> Pocket Wizards can do that, but might be too expensive for just manual flashes. I know there are similarroducts that cost less. Or might be the less expensive models of Pocket wizard, they have goo reach.



Well I have Yongnuo radio triggers but I can't figure out how to trigger them and an on camera flash in TTL mode at the same time.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't know those. But with the TT5 from PW you put the TT5 in the camera and the flash on top so it's like it is on the camera an will use TTL / ETTL then the remotes will also use that if have that feature. Or just can connect the trigger cable and use that to trigger anything even other cameras.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 6, 2012)

The phottix strato II system also has TTL pass through. You put the transmitter in your hot shoe, and it has its own hot shoe on top. You can mount your TTL controlled flash there (or use an TTL cable there to use the flash in a different location). Put a Strato II receiver on your other flashes, and they will fire in manual mode when you hit the shutter. 

The strato II system is like $99 for a transmitter and reciever, plus about $60 for each other receiver. I have found mine very reliable. 

Some flashes have an optical sensor built in that can fire them when your TTL flashes go off. However, make sure you look for a model that has a setting to fire on the second flash, so it does not go off on the metering flash. I know the Lumopro 160s have that feature. Not sure about others b/c the Lumopro is all I've got. 

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## LostArk (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the tip about the Phottix Strato. Looks like I'll have to sell my Yongnuo and get that one.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 6, 2012)

If I am reading your question right, the remote flashes are "Manual"? If thats the case, using TTL via the on camera flash will not give a accurate exposure, since the effects of the manual flash units will not be taken into account.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Sep 6, 2012)

I have some modified yongnuo 603c for that. It is not that complicated and wenn you have a screwdriver and some basic solderingskils it is done in under 10 minutes  
Then the YN can be connected to the camera by the PC-sync-Port.

Also you can use a 580exII in external metering mode connected by PC to you camera when that is accurat enough.


----------



## BumpyMunky (Sep 7, 2012)

As Mt. Spokane says, one must be careful with this configuration. If the manual flashes illuminate the subject at all, the exposure will be increased by that amount. If none of the manuals are on subject however (ie: background gels, etc) this mixed setup can work quite well. This presumes the manual flash triggering method ignores the (E)TTL preflash like many optical triggers don't. 

I use this setup with Phottix Stratos on remote manual flashes and my 580EXII in the hotshoe.


----------

